# Is It Okay If I Stare at Your Cleavage?



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Been caught more than once. How offended would you be if you caught someone staring at your cleavage?

This closely.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just looking, fine. Staring...no


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

If you stare at mine there is not so much to see there.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Stare all you want, big boy.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

it's completely accidental. I'll be staring at her face then look down and there they are. Then I get flustered and start moving my head around like a jackass pretending I didn't see anything. :afr


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I think it's human nature, whether ladies like it or not. Biology pretty much determined that one for most men from the word go, didn't it? I may be biased because my man is a boob lover and I'm used to it. I bought him a shirt that says "Please tell your boobs to stop staring at my eyes." He only wears it around our place and not out but it's our own little private joke that makes us both smile.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

What cleavage?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

They wouldn't have cleavage if they didn't want you to look so I look.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

nubly said:


> They wouldn't have cleavage if they didn't want you to look so I look.


That's not true. For some girls, sure. They may be dressing a certain way and putting it out there on purpose, wanting attention. But sometimes we can't help it. :no It just happens.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

You can stare at my cleavage all you want.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> That's not true. For some girls, sure. They may be dressing a certain way and putting it out there on purpose, wanting attention. But sometimes we can't help it. :no It just happens.


How does it just happen?


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

nubly said:


> How does it just happen?


Well you know, we can't be wearing turtlenecks all the time.

I don't have anything there, but honestly, I stare at other women's boobs too.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

nubly said:


> How does it just happen?





inane said:


> Well you know, *we can't be wearing turtlenecks all the time.*
> 
> I don't have anything there, but honestly, I stare at other women's boobs too.


Yeah, we can't be wearing things that come up to our chins all the time. Some of us with bigger busts can't help it. It sucks, lol. Sometimes it just pops out or it's really noticeable. Haha, why am I explaining this? Basically, we don't always do it on purpose.


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

why would a girl that decides to have cleavage be offended by someone looking at them. If you stare at ANYONE it's rude so it's rude to stare at tits too but I don't know why someone would be offended. 

I think they would be more offended if you said they looked fake then tried squeezing them to see if they are without asking. 

or if you said her tits looked really small and then started laughing while walking away......


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Sometimes it just pops out


Do notify us when the time comes :b


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> Do notify us when the time comes :b


Oh gosh.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Mixed feelings, really.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't care if wemon are offended.Their there and I like the way they look so I'm going to look.If they don't like it then they can be offended but I'm not going to mind if they are offended.I'm just going to keep looking at them while they tell me how offended they are by me looking at them.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Less offended that someone would look and more offended that someone would be disrespectful enough to stare. Not a very difficult concept. You can look at the goods in a bakery, too, but you can't lick the frosting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

VERY offended!

My eyes are up here!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> VERY offended!
> 
> My eyes are up here!


Stop showing it off then :b


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

It depends on who it is, but I never look at anyone long enough to see if they are staring at the goods.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Kind Of said:


> Less offended that someone would look and more offended that someone would be disrespectful enough to stare. Not a very difficult concept. You can look at the goods in a bakery, too, but you can't lick the frosting.


This. Staring is rude, in general.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't understand women who go out with revealing clothes that show their cleavage and then get upset if someone is staring at it. Do they even logic???


----------



## running man (Oct 13, 2013)

If you don't want guys staring at your cleavage, don't put it on display. It's as simple as that, I'm afraid.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

I've had some chicks invite me to check their goodies...usually I would be walking up the stair minding my own business & there would be a chick walking down w/ their cleavage exposed then when we pass by each other they would slow down, turn, give me a smile w/ a flirtatious look in their eyes as if to say "My boobs are awesome....aren't they?" 

Other times I've had chicks give me a dirty look when I'm walking down the stairs & they are walking up the stairs when I had no intention of peeking.....all of them were women in their 30s.

In both cases they have all been white......in my experience blk/latino chicks have no reactions while Asians usually don't expose their cleavage.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

MildSA said:


> while Asians usually don't expose their cleavage.


I'm most disturbed by this..


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> I'm most disturbed by this..


It's probably a cultural thing....and some of them are flat chested anyways.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand women who go out with revealing clothes that show their cleavage and then get upset if someone is staring at it. Do they even logic???


This! If women are going to wear revealing clothes, then they should have no problem with guys looking. That would be like a guy wearing a muscle shirt and complaining girls keep staring at his biceps.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Sure, knock yourself out. If I actually had a cleavage, I'd probably care though.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> This! If women are going to wear revealing clothes, then they should have no problem with guys looking. That would be like a guy wearing a muscle shirt and complaining girls keep staring at his biceps.


But it is never an open invitation to stare. I wouldn't stare unabashedly at anyone, be it a woman wearing revealing clothing or a man wearing a muscle shirt. Gender aside, this is just plain rude. It would make most people feel uncomfortable and it's disrespectful. So selfish when you put your carnal desires above another human being's comfort.

As a woman, I want to feel rest-assured that if I want to wear my cute low-cut top that goes so well with the rest of my outfit, I won't be ogled at. Maybe I just like the shirt and I want to feel pretty. Maybe, just maybe, this shirt isn't actually a sign that I want to be sexually objectified. Maybe I just want to look and feel my best.

I understand that people's eyes unintentionally drift, and it's likelier to happen if cleavage is exposed. But consciously making the decision to stare without regard to her comfort, without regard to how uneasy and maybe even scared you might be making her feel, is a whole other thing. That is hugely offensive, disrespectful, and selfish. Some women might be okay with it. But many are not, regardless of what they're wearing, and you can't possibly assume she welcomes your doggish leering based on her clothing choice alone.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

It can be like a tractor beam sometimes. I've been caught in without realizing it, and without a conscious decision to look. I can understand how staring makes one feel uncomfortable, but you females have to give us a 15 second grace period, at least.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Never had this problem since there isn't much to show. But if someone were to stare it would be hard for me to hold back from punching them while they were looking.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

I never show cleavage...
Thinnk its So cheap to throw your boob crack in everyones face anyway


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jade18 said:


> boob crack


I'm stealing this.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

If guys have stared at my cleavage, I'm unaware of it, although normally I wear clothing that has no inkling of showing cleavage at all.

One time, though, one of my past guy friends called me out on it in front of everyone. It was along the lines of, "Whoa, cover up. I don't need to see that!" Yeah, that was embarrassing, and no, I'm not that unattractive in my chest area.

When I do wear something a bit revealing, which is rare, I do it knowing full well people will look. It's not a big deal, but I do think long stares would be awkward. Thankfully I have had none of that.

So, for me, looking is okay, especially if I don't notice it. Staring and gawking is not okay. It's just cleavage.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

jlscho03 said:


> It's just cleavage.


Not true. For all you know, it could be the highlight of some guy's week


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd frankly rather stare at buttcrack.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't mind a guy looking, but at least have the decency to look bashful if caught. No blatant staring cause that's just creepy.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I have nothing worth staring at. If I caught someone staring at me, I would assume either they are seeing something strange behind me, I've got a giant stain on my shirt, or I've turned into an alien monster.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

It seems like most of the answers are "I don't care much if they look, but staring, no". Which is pretty cool, actually.

I'll be brutally honest, I don't ever stare, like on purpose. Okay, okay, not very often at all. Most of the time my eyes just kind of wander and I swear to God it's a subconscious thing, and then half a second later I'll catch myself and look away. If I ever got caught staring I think I'd just die man. Or maybe I'd ask her out, since she already knows I obviously like the way she looks. Idk. Trying to explain why I look at boobs is like trying to explain why water is wet.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Not true. For all you know, it could be the highlight of some guy's week


Haha, I guess it's a difference between me and the guys. When I see cleavage, it's usually just sort of there on other women. And us women notice when others are showing cleavage, too.

But yeah, guess you're right  I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

You can look but you can't touch 'em.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> You can look but you can't touch 'em.


Fair enough


----------



## LadyLike (Oct 31, 2014)

A lot of you are mentioning women wearing low cut shirts. I've had comments while wearing a t-shirt!! F*** off dudes! I'm on the petite end and have D's. A couple months ago a guy was walking the opposite way from me. As we crossed paths, he stares and says to me, "Damn! Those are some nice t*itties!! I wanna play with them." Not okay! And then people wonder why I like when I get skinnier and my boobs get much smaller. The ONLY time it's appropriate is when your involved with someone sexually and/or relationship wise.


----------



## LadyLike (Oct 31, 2014)

And no, I don't approve of staring either. I don't stare at your package even if I want to. Manners people. Stick with the "behind" and everyone wins.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Honestly, if I had a cleavage and wore a shirt that makes my boobs show, I'd expect people to look/notice. At least, that's just me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I try my best not to look sometimes, but I'm a guy. Of course if you're wearing a tight shirt, and have nice boobs, I'm going to look. #sheesh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never stared but I have looked on occasion. I remember one time when I was in high school we went to a nearby college. As we were walking a girl walked by and all the guys turned to look at her.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

ravens said:


> I've never stared but I have looked on occasion. I remember one time when I was in high school we went to a nearby college. As we were walking a girl walked by and all the guys turned to look at her.


I've definitely looked more than once!


----------



## Istachrissta (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow I am surprised that some of you women have had such crazy comments from men about your breasts. I wear a cute lower cut shirt from time to time (nothing hanging out)and the women look more and say more than men do to me. If I didn't want people to look at them I would dress in something that isn't appealing to that area.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

The most I would do is glance down at the cleavage and even then sometimes it wasn't exactly on purpose. It was just...there...very, very there in front of my eyes.

I would never stare though as I don't feel comfortable staring at people anyway.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I try not to look anymore, because each time i do i get the urge to drop a pen. I get that same urge with plumbers.


----------



## Istachrissta (Oct 1, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I try not to look anymore, because each time i do i get the urge to drop a pen. I get that same urge with plumbers.


Lol you have the urge for crack JK


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Been caught more than once. How offended would you be if you caught someone staring at your cleavage?
> 
> This closely.


The one on the right is very ugly sorry to say. She looks like a horse. The one on the left is better.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't understand why women show off cleavage if they don't want people to look.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Some women dress "sexy" for themselves, not for other people. Some women dress "sexy" for other people's attention. If you wanna stare (not look or glance, but stare) at some tits, do it to the women who want the attention (probably trial and error to find the "right one" though)...

Or you could just be discreet about it and call it a day.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

jsmith92 said:


> The one on the right is very ugly sorry to say. She looks like a horse. The one on the left is better.


Why do guys constantly feel the need to comment on unattractive women like this? So unnecessary, disgusting, and shallow.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> Why do guys constantly feel the need to comment on unattractive women like this? So unnecessary, disgusting, and shallow.


He does come across like that to me in many of his posts I've noticed, but he is in highschool, so perhaps he'll grow out of it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> He does come across like that to me in many of his posts I've noticed, but he is in highschool, so perhaps he'll grow out of it.


Doubtful.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This thread needs more staring pics:


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

and some women dress sexy for other women. Gay or straight.
Women are competitive.



musiclover55 said:


> Some women dress "sexy" for themselves, not for other people. Some women dress "sexy" for other people's attention. If you wanna stare (not look or glance, but stare) at some tits, do it to the women who want the attention (probably trial and error to find the "right one" though)...
> 
> Or you could just be discreet about it and call it a day.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Fox News:


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

arnie said:


> Fox News:


My heart is likely to be very healthy.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> That's not true. For some girls, sure. They may be dressing a certain way and putting it out there on purpose, wanting attention. But sometimes we can't help it. :no It just happens.


Your really gonna sit here and say you girls can't find shirts that cover that up? Or that they can't just wear a light shirt under it? Really? :sus


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

romeoindespair said:


> Your really gonna sit here and say you girls can't find shirts that cover that up? Or that they can't just wear a light shirt under it? Really? :sus


What I'm saying is that we don't HAVE to be constantly be thinking about what we're wearing and if our freaking cleavage is gonna show. We can wear whatever the heck we want and like I said some girls wear certain things to show it off and other girls may not be meaning to show it off but when they move a certain way it does.

We don't have to dress in a way making sure our cleavage doesn't show just because guys can't look away. You don't have to look, period.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think if the girl likes the guy, and the guy just glances a little but doesn't stare, then that's fine with the girl. But if the girl doesn't like the guy at all, then don't even bother.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't show cleavage; I dress very modestly. I hate having larger breasts, though, because I automatically feel sexualized if I wear certain form fitting shirts. I often wish I could just cut them off, seriously.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Grand said:


> I don't show cleavage; I dress very modestly. I hate having larger breasts, though, because I automatically feel sexualized if I wear certain form fitting shirts. I often wish I could just cut them off, seriously.


Amen girl.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

To be fair, I think I look at the booty more than cleavage most of the time but yea I've had my fair share of glimpsing at a girls cleavage, I've never stared though, I'll just look quickly then look away, maybe go for a second take.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Grand said:


> I don't show cleavage; I dress very modestly. I hate having larger breasts, though, because I automatically feel sexualized if I wear certain form fitting shirts. I often wish I could just cut them off, seriously.


What? No! Somebody will love them even if you don't!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't notice what most people are doing when I'm out in public, unless it's super obvious, so whatevs.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Very confused and weirded out. Mostly because I'm a guy.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

no unless you are hot


----------



## LadyLike (Oct 31, 2014)

voodoochild16 said:


> I think if the girl likes the guy, and the guy just glances a little but doesn't stare, then that's fine with the girl. But if the girl doesn't like the guy at all, then don't even bother.


Nope. Even if I'm into the guy, I don't want him staring unless we're about to get in bed. If I were getting to know a guy and he kept looking down at my chest, that would be negative points even if I was attracted to him. A split second glance is different. That happens. I look at breasts, butts, physiques in general. However, I don't do it in a way that it's obvious. I think it's natural to look, but to blatantly stare is another thing altogether.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Any kind of staring makes me very uncomfortable, tbh.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Frankly, I do it often. If you want to put the goods out there on show, don't get uptight because I take in the sights.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

I personally will only look when I know the time is right where the girl won't see me, or in a casual kind of way where it doesn't look like I'm being a creep. But there are just some girls that are obviously really good looking and I don't even bother staring, in my mind they get all the attention they deserve already. I see hot ones every day, so why is every new hot one I see every day worth staring at?. 

But in my days of outgoingness I did casually look when ever I felt like it, and in a polite way. Now I don't even know what is casual anymore. God damnit.

I also don't find cleavage that hot anymore either. I just think the butt is where it's at, in combination with a good face. Of course I can't blame those who don't have that, it's kind of something you get when your boring for the face part, and working out can fix the butt if you don't already have that.


----------

